# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Deux nouvelles colorations syntaxiques et quelques amliorations apportes  la balise CODE [Nouveaut]

## Anomaly

*Deux nouvelles colorations syntaxique et quelques amliorations apportes  la balise CODE
pour plus de confort  sur les forums de Developpez.com*

Chers amis,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer que la balise Code a t encore une fois amliore !

Ajout de deux nouvelles colorations :
- Bash (en vigueur sur les forums Linux par dfaut)
- Assembleur (en vigueur sur les forums Assembleur par dfaut)



```

```




```

```


Autres amliorations :
- Rsolution du souci de compatibilit entre Chrome et le lien "Slectionner tout"
- Rsolution de la dformation de la balise CodeInline en cas de code partiel ou incorrect
- Suppression de la bordure autour du CodeInline pour viter la superposition disgrcieuse de plusieurs CodeInline proches.

Excellente navigation sur nos forums  tous.  ::ccool:: 

*Nouveauts prcdentes*

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que pas moins de huit amliorations ont t apportes  la balise CODE !

*Premire amlioration : La numrotation des lignes*

Pour tout code d'au moins deux lignes, les lignes sont dsormais numrotes ! Et rassurez-vous, copier-coller le code n'emportera pas les numros de lignes par la mme occasion.  ::): 

Exemple :


```

```


*Deuxime amlioration : Possibilit de visualiser le code seul sur une fentre  part*

Dsormais, chaque code est accompagn d'un lien "Visualiser le code dans une fentre  part" qui permet, en un clic, d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet contenant le code seul avec ses numros de ligne pour une consultation plus facile !

*Troisime amlioration : Le code Inline*

Fonctionnalit souvent demande, il vous est maintenant possible de donner un simple mini-bloc de code d'une ligne au milieu d'une phrase sans que ceci impose un retour  la ligne avant et aprs le bloc. Il faut maintenant utiliser la nouvelle balise CODEINLINE (qui,  l'instar de la balise CODE, peut prendre un paramtre) pour profiter de cette nouvelle fonctionalit.

Exemple, voici un exemple de code C inline : const char* pseudo = "Anomaly"; /* Responsable technique */ que j'ai insr au milieu d'une phrase.

Une nouvelle balise a t introduite pour rsoudre les problmes de formatage des anciens messages avec le prcdent comportement de mode inline automatique avec la balise CODE. Mettre plusieurs lignes de code dans une balise CODEINLINE gnre du code classique.

*Quatrime amlioration : Coloration Ruby*

Le langage Ruby est maintenant support par la coloration syntaxique ! Automatiquement sur le forum Ruby et manuellement en faisant [code=ruby]

Exemple (extrait de Wikipdia) :


```

```


*Cinquime amlioration : Bloc de code aussi large que la fentre*

Dsormais, les blocs de code sont aussi larges que la fentre le permet. Profitez enfin des capacits de votre cran Wide pour visualiser le code confortablement.

*Sixime amlioration : Suppression de la ligne vide en-dessous des codes courts*

Une amlioration esthtique : le bloc d'un code court est dsormais de la bonne hauteur au lieu de faire une ligne de trop, ce qui prenait de la place en hauteur pour rien, et on sait que la place en hauteur est prcieuse  l'poque des crans 16/9.

*Septime amlioration : Possibilit de slectionner le code d'un seul clic (prt  tre copi dans le presse-papiers)*

Chaque code est maintenant accompagn d'un lien "Slectionner tout" qui... slectionne tout le code, sans les numros de lignes, prt ainsi  tre copi dans le presse-papiers.

Note : il n'y a pas de mthode portable pour automatiser la copie vers le presse-papiers du code,  moins de passer par une applet en Flash, ce que vous conviendrez serait lourd et sale.  :;): 

*Huitime amlioration : Nouvelle balise PRE pour gnrer un bloc en taille fixe sans numros de ligne*

*Nouveau !* Nous avons pens  ceux qui utilisaient la balise CODE pour autre chose que du code, notamment profiter des facilits de prsentation que permet une police en taille fixe, et qui taient gns par les nouvelles fonctionnalits. Nous avons alors introduit la nouvelle balise PRE qui gnre un simple bloc de police en taille fixe sans fonctionnalits superflues.  :;): 

*Important* : si le lien pour slectionner tout et/ou pour voir le code sur une nouvelle fentre ne semblent pas fonctionner ou si les blocs de code ne sont pas largis, *faites F5* une fois sur la discussion pour mettre  jour le code Javascript qui est en cache afin d'activer ces fonctionnalits.

Excellente navigation sur les forums de Developpez.com !  :;): 

*Mises  jour :*

01/07/2011:
- Deux nouvelles colorations syntaxiques : Assembleur et Bash
- Lien "Slectionner tout" fonctionnel sous Chrome
- Correction du dfaut de rendu du CodeInline avec le code incomplet ou incorrect
- Amlioration de la prsentation du CodeInline pour mieux grer la superposition possible de CodeInlines.

16/05/2011:
- Le langage choisi est  nouveau affich au dbut du bloc de code comme c'tait  l'origine.
- La coloration C# a t mise  jour pour supporter les nombreuses volutions du langage depuis la mise en place de la coloration syntaxique.
- XAML est dsormais un synonyme de XML au niveau de la coloration.

26/04/2011:
- Nouvelle balise PRE pour gnrer un bloc en police fixe sans numros de lignes ni liens spciaux.
- Nouvelle balise CODEINLINE (avec ou sans paramtre de coloration) pour gnrer du code inline.
- Plus de retour  la ligne  la fin d'un code inline.
- Mettre plusieurs lignes dans un CODEINLINE est quivalent  utiliser la balise CODE normale.
- La balise CODE standard ne gnre plus de code inline par dfaut.

20/04/2011:
- Cliquer sur le lien "Visualiser dans une fentre  part" affiche une erreur plutt qu'un code incomplet si le code est trop long.
- Les balises CODE situes  l'intrieur de balises QUOTE sont dsormais correctement dimensionnes et donc ne dforment plus le forum.

08/04/2011:
- Nouveau lien "Slectionner tout" : pour slectionner le code en un seul clic sans risquer de slectionner les numros de ligne avec.
- Le problme de la barre de dfilement horizontale qui mangeait la dernire ligne d'un code devrait tre rsolu dans la majorit des cas.
- Le code inline est dsormais toujours suivi d'un retour  la ligne pour rsoudre les soucis de prsentation avec les anciens messages.

----------


## Eric2a

Salut,

Ah c'est bon a !

Bravo  ::ccool::  et Merci !

----------


## Max

Flicitations, cela s'annonce super pratique !!!

Merci pour tout ce boulot  ::):  !

----------


## tomlev

Excellent, bravo  ::ccool::

----------


## ThierryAIM

Ca c'est un vrai + (surtout la 3 et la 5)
Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## screetch

merci  ::):

----------


## Gnoce

Super boulot!  ::ccool::

----------


## Vivian Pennel

Merci pour ces amliorations.
Sont elles galement disponibles pour les blogs  ?

----------


## SucreGlace

Excellent, vous avez implment _toutes_ les amlioration demandes ( ma connaissance), et mme quelques unes supplmentaires !




> Et rassurez-vous, copier-coller le code n'emportera pas les numros de lignes par la mme occasion.


Je dois avouer que j'ai eu peur la premire fois que j'ai vu les numros de ligne - il est toujours nervant de devoir "nettoyer" un bout de code ligne par ligne avant de pouvoir le tester.
Mais a marche niquel  ::): 


PS : ah tiens, je remarque juste aujourd'hui que la balise S a fait son apparition dans les icnes de la zone d'dition, c'est chouette aussi.

----------


## Flaburgan

Enfin !
Pour un forum des habitus de l'informatique, ces amliorations taient ncessaires, flicitation pour leur arrive !

Il semble que la numrotation des lignes fonctionnent mal dans la vue "news", donc pas sur le forum. En mme temps, mettre du code dans une news, c'est plutt rare...

----------


## rotsilaina

Un grand MERCI.  ::ccool::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

J'vais tre exigeant mais on pourrait pas avoir l'alternance de coloration des lignes (une grise/une blanche/une grise/etc.)?  ::D: 
Ca serait the cherry on the top of the cake de la mort qui tue!

----------


## jefs88

Merci pour lamlioration! ::ccool::

----------


## jfsenechal

> Pour un forum des habitus de l'informatique, ces amliorations taient ncessaires, flicitation pour leur arrive !


Comme le dit si bien l'expression




> Les cordonniers sont toujours les plus mal chausss


 :;):

----------


## Flaburgan

L ya un souci dans ta rponse l'ami ^^

----------


## Uther

Le code en ligne c'est vraiment  ::ccool::

----------


## sabotage

Excellent.

Quand il y a une barre de dplacement horizontal, elle mange la dernire ligne (Firefox) :

Exemple
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...le-foxpro-dbf/

----------


## kain_tn

Bravo!

----------


## cs_ntd

Bravo !!! et merci pour ces nouvelles fonctionalits !!!

 ::ave::

----------


## Npomucne

Trs bien, merci beaucoup.

Le copier/coll me colle tout de mme tous les N de lignes d'abord et tout le code ensuite (firefox coll dans blocnote)
C'est pas gnant dans la mesure o les numros de lignes sont bien spars du code. J'obtiens a dans bloc-note :



> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pottiez

Tu peut slectionner sans les numros de ligne en commenant ta slection devant la premire lettre du code et non devant le numro de la premire ligne  :;):

----------


## Npomucne

> Tu peut slectionner sans les numros de ligne en commenant ta slection devant la premire lettre du code et non devant le numro de la premire ligne


ah, ah, petit farceur ...



> rassurez-vous, copier-coller le code n'emportera pas les numros de lignes par la mme occasion


ce n'tait pas prcis dans la doc !  ::lol:: 

bon, me voil moins bte.

----------


## cs_ntd

Bon en fait j'ai quelques problmes avec les nouveauts !

Premirement, impossible avec Opera de voir la zone sur toute la largeur, ni d'ouvrir le code dans une nouvelle fentre. Mais c'est peut-tre moi qui suis pas dou  ::aie::  J'ai pourtant fait F5, vider le cache, tout a, mais rien y fait.
Quelqu'un a t'il le mme problme ?

Aucun problme ni avec Firefox ni avec Chrome.

Deuxime point : 

Dans la news (pas dans le forum), les numros de ligne et le code sont dcals : le code saute une ligne  chaque fois, et pas les numros de ligne. Et a dans Opera aussi bien que dans Firefox et Chrome. En gros a donne a :




> 1 #include <stdio.h>
> 2
> 3 #include <stdlib.h>
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7 int main() {
>        puts("Bonjour, monde !");
>        return EXIT_SUCCESS;
>    }

----------


## ctxnop

> Bon en fait j'ai quelques problmes avec les nouveauts !
> 
> Premirement, impossible avec Opera de voir la zone sur toute la largeur, ni d'ouvrir le code dans une nouvelle fentre.


Je n'ai aucun de ces problmes sous Opera 11. Tout fonctionne a merveille.

----------


## rambc

Enfin le code inline... Merci et bravo !

----------


## Guardian

> PS : ah tiens, je remarque juste aujourd'hui que la balise S a fait son apparition dans les icnes de la zone d'dition, c'est chouette aussi.


Depuis le 25/11/2010 http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e-style-barre/  :;):

----------


## ProgVal

Gnial ! Tout ce que j'esprait sans le savoir !

Petit dtail : la numrotation passe mal dans les actualits : http://www.developpez.com/actu/30577...us-de-confort/

----------


## rambc

Je viens de tomber sur un bug quand deux codes "inline" sont utiliss : voir ce message.

----------


## SucreGlace

> Depuis le 25/11/2010 http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e-style-barre/


Hum, a je l'avais vu, j'ai mme post dans la discussion que tu cites.
C'est juste qu'il me semblait qu'au dbut il manquait le _bouton_ au-dessus de la zone d'dition. Mais en fait en relisant la discussion je me rends compte que j'ai la mmoire qui flanche, parce qu' l'vidence il y tait ds le premier jour  ::aie:: 

Bref.
</ hors sujet inutile >

----------


## air-dex

Encore une volution ! Mais o vont-ils s'arrter ? Merci en tout cas pour celles-ci.  ::ccool::

----------


## Didier Gonard

Super, c'est un gros plus !  ::ccool:: 

a devrait amliorer grandement l'explicitation des rponses

.

----------


## loufab

Que du bon !  ::ccool::

----------


## romaintaz

Ca, c'est excellent, bravo !  ::ccool:: 

Un bmol toutefois. J'avais pour habitude de forcer la coloration du XML en mettant [ code=xml] au lieu de [ code]. Visiblement, le changement de la balise CODE semble avoir cass ceci sur les anciens messages.

Voir un exemple ici, o mes blocs de XML sont affichs comme du texte normal, juste avec un peu de coloration...

A noter que si je cre de nouveaux messages avec le [ code=xml], tout est bon. C'est juste pour les anciens messages que cela pose problme.

----------


## Loceka

Merci Ano  ::ave:: 

Surtout pour les points 1, 2, 3, 5 et 6 (elle me drangeait cette ligne en trop, surtout sur un code avec peu de lignes)  ::aie:: 

Beau travail.  ::hola::

----------


## Anomaly

> Voir un exemple ici, o mes blocs de XML sont affichs comme du texte normal, juste avec un peu de coloration...


Dans ce message ce sont des balises code sans paramtre qui sont utilises. Donc coloration Java. Et il n'y a aucune raison pour laquelle les anciens messages ne seraient pas sur la mme longueur d'onde que les nouveaux (excepts les consquences parfois imprvues du mode inline automatique).

----------


## ymoreau

Merci pour toutes ces amliorations vraiment utiles (et bravo pour la ractivit, j'ai propos la coloration Ruby il y a seulement quelques jours).

----------


## bubulemaster

> Quand il y a une barre de dplacement horizontal, elle mange la dernire ligne (Firefox)





> Le copier/coll me colle tout de mme tous les N de lignes d'abord et tout le code ensuite (firefox coll dans blocnote)


Ca doit dpendre des versions car avec FF 3.6.7 sous Linux pas de problme

----------


## RomainVALERI

```

```

 ::mouarf::  pas pu m'en empecher  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Merci Ano !! Awesome !!  ::lahola::

----------


## romaintaz

> Dans ce message ce sont des balises code sans paramtre qui sont utilises. Donc coloration Java. Et il n'y a aucune raison pour laquelle les anciens messages ne seraient pas sur la mme longueur d'onde que les nouveaux (excepts les consquences parfois imprvues du mode inline automatique).


Dans mon exemple, il y avait des balises CODE "normales", mais aussi des balises CODE=xml, comme par exemple dans le "chapitre" *Maven*. D'ailleurs on voit qu'au dessus des 2 lignes de XML affiches dsormais brutes, on a un "Code xml :". C'est affich comme ceci :

Code xml :
<groupId>foo.bar</groupId> <artifactId>web-app-1</artifactId> ... <dependencies> <dependency> <groupId>foo.bar</groupId> <artifactId>web-resources</artifactId> <version>${preclosing-version}</version> <type>war</type> </dependency>     ... 


Bon, c'est surtout pour chipoter, bravo quand mme pour ces volutions !

----------


## LittleWhite

Flicitations pour cette ractivit exemplaire (vu que la demande pour cette fonctionnalite ne date que de deux semaines maximum)  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant, je remarque tout de meme un probleme, dans les notifications de nouveau message que l'on peut recevoir dans nos boites de courriels. Voici un exemple:




> Vous pouvez consulter le nouveau message en suivant ce lien :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...zantale-barre/
> 
> Contenu du message :
> ***************
> 
> ---Citation (Envoy par LittleWhite)---
> Je vous conseille toujours autant d'apprendre a utiliser un breakpoint.
> 
> ...


Du coup, a lecture des notifications est un peu plus difficile. Pouvez vous faire en sorte que toutes les balises HTML soit retiree ?
Ou encore, faire en sorte qu'elle soit correctement pris en compte (Je recois les courriels sur un compte hotmail).

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## callo

Bravo les gars! Chapeau bas  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Bon en fait j'ai quelques problmes avec les nouveauts !
> 
> Premirement, impossible avec Opera de voir la zone sur toute la largeur, ni d'ouvrir le code dans une nouvelle fentre. Mais c'est peut-tre moi qui suis pas dou  J'ai pourtant fait F5, vider le cache, tout a, mais rien y fait.
> Quelqu'un a t'il le mme problme ?
> 
> Aucun problme ni avec Firefox ni avec Chrome.


Ca me le fait aussi dans la news, mais pas sur le forum, avec Opera 11 galement. 


Trs bonne ide cette implmentation !

----------


## tomlev

Autre petit problme que j'ai constat : il est impossible difficile de mettre un retour  la ligne  la suite d'une balise code inline...




> Par exemple : 
> 
> ```
> echo "coucou"
> ```
> 
> Ce texte devrait tre sur une nouvelle ligne


Pour obtenir un retour  la ligne il faut en mettre 3 de suite (2 lignes vides) :



> Par exemple : 
> 
> ```
> echo "coucou"
> ```
> 
> 
> Ce texte est bien sur une nouvelle ligne

----------


## Anomaly

Il faudra ajouter un texte quelconque aprs le code inline pour viter ce problme.

Exemple :

Mon code inline : [code=c]int annee = 2011;[/code] !
Ligne suivante  la ligne.

Rsultat :

Mon code inline : 

```
int annee = 2011;
```

 !
Ligne suivante  la ligne.

----------


## Flaburgan

a me fait penser au div qu'on rajoute juste pour pouvoir leur mettre un clear:both ^^

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour et merci  vous. Vous dpassez mes esprances.

----------


## cs_ntd

> Ca me le fait aussi dans la news, mais pas sur le forum, avec Opera 11 galement. 
> 
> 
> Trs bonne ide cette implmentation !


Je n'ai plus de souci avec Opera (sauf dans la news toujours et avec tous le navigateurs...).

Trs bonne amlioration !

----------


## Anomaly

*Mise  jour*

Trois amliorations ont t faites au systme suite  vos remarques :

- *Nouveau lien "Slectionner tout"* : pour slectionner le code en un seul clic sans risquer de slectionner les numros de ligne avec ! Si ce lien ne fonctionne pas, faites F5 une fois pour mettre  jour le code Javascript.  :;): 

- Le problme de la barre de dfilement horizontale qui mangeait la dernire ligne d'un code devrait tre rsolu dans la majorit des cas.

- Pour viter les soucis de prsentation provoqus par les codes inline non suivis immdiatement d'un texte normal, dsormais, un retour  la ligne est forc aprs un code inline. J'aurais prfr une solution plus efficace, mais aprs m'tre arrach les cheveux par touffes et constat la totale disparition desdits cheveux, j'ai cd  cette solution partielle.

----------


## screetch

roh!!! merci quand meme  ::):

----------


## ProgVal

L'intrt des code inline, c'tait pas de justement pouvoir le mettre dans une phrase sans retour  la ligne ?

----------


## rambc

+1

----------


## LittleWhite

Bravo Anomaly  ::lahola:: 
Vous faites un travail toujours exceptionnel !  ::lahola::

----------


## minnesota

Peut-tre aussi que le code inline ne devrait tre que surlign et non pas encadr ?

----------


## comtois

Merci pour ces amliorations, surtout la possibilit de tout slectionner en un clic.

Par contre lorsque j'affiche un listing trs grand (1745 lignes) dans une nouvelle fentre, l'ensemble des numros de lignes apparait bien (1745), mais le code s'arrte  la ligne 647. 

Voir ici

----------


## ctxnop

C'est vraiment de supers amliorations, il ne manque, a mon gout, que deux petites choses (ou alors je suis pas au courant si elles sont dj prsente ^^)

- Pouvoir spcifier le numro de ligne par lequel on commence le listing
C'est pratique quand on donne un message d'erreur de compilation ou une info quelconque qui donne donne un numro de ligne, grce a l'option on peut faire co-incider les numros.

- Plus important encore : pouvoir mettre des lignes en surbrillances.
C'est trs pratiques quand on veut montrer la ou les lignes spcifiques qui posent problme au milieu d'un code plus gros. Par exemple quand quelqu'un pose un code et que l'ont rpond "il faut changer telle ligne et telle ligne ....", bah la on pourra le montrer en les faisant ressortir.

----------


## ProgVal

> - Plus important encore : pouvoir mettre des lignes en surbrillances.
> C'est trs pratiques quand on veut montrer la ou les lignes spcifiques qui posent problme au milieu d'un code plus gros. Par exemple quand quelqu'un pose un code et que l'ont rpond "il faut changer telle ligne et telle ligne ....", bah la on pourra le montrer en les faisant ressortir.


Par exemple, en commenant une ligne par "@@" ou "@h@". C'est plus pratique que de mettre les numros dans la balise.

----------


## tomlev

+1 pour le lien "Tout slectionner", super pratique  ::ccool:: 

Par contre je suis pas convaincu par le retour  la ligne automatique aprs le code inline... a fait que justement le code n'est plus vraiment inline  ::?: . Je prfrais comme c'tait avant, malgr les petits problmes que a posait...

----------


## Auteur

Merci pour ces amliorations  ::ccool:: 

Pour la balise inline j'aurais ajout une marge (marges internes et marges externes) autour du cadre. Je trouve le texte trop coll aux bordures. Au final, je trouve le code inline peu visible quand il est plac dans un paragraphe.

----------


## Anomaly

Les marges donnent quelque chose d'horrible autour du code inline si celui-ci est plus long qu'une ligne (la premire ligne tant en partielle surimpression de la seconde ligne), ce qui m'a oblig  y renoncer. De plus, sans bordure, le code n'tait pas suffisamment distingu du code normal  mon avis.

Le code inline le reste puisqu'il vous est possible de mettre du texte strictement  gauche du code, et mme le retour  la ligne impos est moins grand que l'espace impos en-dessous d'un bloc de code classique.

Il m'tait ncessaire de procder ainsi pour viter que les messages existants utilisant un code d'une ligne et donc considrs comme inline soient dforms...

L'autre solution possible est de conserver le premier comportement, mais alors d'utiliser une balise spcifique pour le code inline et que la balise code classique formate toujours le code de manire... classique, donc, afin de prserver le formatage des messages existants.

----------


## Domi2

> L'autre solution possible est de conserver le premier comportement, mais alors d'utiliser une balise spcifique pour le code inline et que la balise code classique formate toujours le code de manire... classique, donc, afin de prserver le formatage des messages existants.


Cela me semble trs intressant ! 

Peut-tre pas vident pour les nouveaux membres (dj qu'ils omettent souvent la balise tout court), mais ce serait peut-tre plus clair et bnfique sur le long terme.

----------


## tomlev

> L'autre solution possible est de conserver le premier comportement, mais alors d'utiliser une balise spcifique pour le code inline et que la balise code classique formate toujours le code de manire... classique, donc, afin de prserver le formatage des messages existants.


Pour moi c'est la meilleure option  ::ccool:: 
Ca vitera que les gens crivent du code inline involontairement (j'en ai vu pas mal depuis que cette fonctionnalit est en place, et je me fais souvent avoir moi-mme)
Un truc du genre *...* par exemple ce serait bien  :;):

----------


## ProgVal

Je plussoie l'utilisation d'une autre balise.

----------


## Auteur

> Pour moi c'est la meilleure option 
> Ca vitera que les gens crivent du code inline involontairement (j'en ai vu pas mal depuis que cette fonctionnalit est en place, et je me fais souvent avoir moi-mme)
> Un truc du genre *...* par exemple ce serait bien


Si une autre balise est cre un nouveau problme va apparatre :
certains vont confondre la balise code "multiligne" avec cette balise code "une ligne". Du coup, une discussion pourra contenir du code multiligne dans une balise code "une ligne" ce qui risque de rendre le code illisible (une ligne de code dans une balise de code "multiligne" est moins problmatique).

Au final la balise code "une ligne" ne sera quasiment jamais utilise  ::aie:: 

Il vaut mieux rester sur une seule balise code et la rendre intelligente pour que son insertion perturbe le moins possible le texte.

Peut-tre modifier la couleur du fond ?

----------


## rambc

Pourquoi pas utiliser *[inline]...[/inline]* avec un nouveau bouton dans l'diteur ? Pour un code en ligne, il me semble amplement suffisant d'utiliser un span avec les retours  la ligne grs par le navigateur.

----------


## tomlev

> Si une autre balise est cre un nouveau problme va apparatre :
> certains vont confondre la balise code "multiligne" avec cette balise code "une ligne". Du coup, une discussion pourra contenir du code multiligne dans une balise code "une ligne" ce qui risque de rendre le code illisible (une ligne de code dans une balise de code "multiligne" est moins problmatique).


C'est pas faux... mais si le nom de la balise est sans ambigit, a devrait limiter le problme, par exemple la suggestion de rambc :




> Pourquoi pas utiliser *[inline]...[/inline]* avec un nouveau bouton dans l'diteur ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Je pensais  ce que vous disiez lors de l'criture d'une rponse contenant du code inline et du code normal (en bloc). Pour le moment, je n'ai pas vu de problme dans mon message. Tout  trs bien fonctionner  ::ccool::  Donc bravo  Anomaly  ::): 
Pendant l'criture, je pensais  cette  cette balise inline. Et je me suis dit, que cela m'embetterai vraiment si j'avais  mettre diffrente balises pour diffrents cas ... (j'cris les balises  la main, il faut dire). Donc je suis personnellement contre la balise inline.

----------


## tomlev

> Je pensais  ce que vous disiez lors de l'criture d'une rponse contenant du code inline et du code normal (en bloc). Pour le moment, je n'ai pas vu de problme dans mon message. Tout  trs bien fonctionner  Donc bravo  Anomaly 
> Pendant l'criture, je pensais  cette  cette balise inline. Et je me suis dit, que cela m'embetterai vraiment si j'avais  mettre diffrente balises pour diffrents cas ... (j'cris les balises  la main, il faut dire). Donc je suis personnellement contre la balise inline.


Toi tu n'as peut-tre pas encore rencontr le problme, mais je peux te dire que je l'ai rencontr souvent... Si tu oublies de mettre un retour  la ligne  la fin du code, ton code est automatiquement inline, alors que ce n'est peut-tre pas ce que tu veux. Et dans la situation actuelle le code inline ne l'est pas vraiment puisque tu ne peux pas continuer le texte sur la mme ligne aprs le code

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour,
le retour  la ligne obligatoire aprs la balise code inline me chagrine normment. J'en parlerai  mon psy tout  l'heure, mais en attendant peut tre puis-je suggrer de tricher un peu.

Anomaly, vous avez mis en vidence le fait qu'il est possible d'insrer un retour chariot aprs un caractre qui suit un code inline (message #45). Pourquoi ne pas insrer un espace inscable  la fin d'un code inline, si bien que
Si l'on souhaite poursuiver la ligne, un espace sparera le code du reste de la phraseSi l'on souhaite poursuivre sur une nouvelle ligne, la prcdente se terminera par un espace (_who cares?_).

Cordialement,

----------


## Anomaly

Dj essay : sans effet.

----------


## prgasp77

Pour une raison qui m'chappe, la regexp doit matcher les caractres blancs qui suivent le "code]" (arf ! je ne peux pas utiliser le code-inline  ::cry:: ) ... n'y a-t-il pas une option pour viter a ? Pourrait-on voir ladite regexp ?

Dsol de me montrer insistant, croyez-moi c'est par volont d'aider.

Edit : ou comment transformer un thread de nouvelle en aide dveloppement php/regexp ... dsol c'tait pas mon intention. Je flicite encore une fois tout ce travail, et si le choix est soumis au vote, je prfrerais la balise code-vraiment-inline, quitte  dfinir une nouvelle balise. Que les autres 421 809 membres s'expriment svp.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Je plussoie l'utilisation d'une autre balise.


Je suis pas convaincu...  ::?: 

Dj que *beaucoup* de visiteurs peu habitus ont du mal  mettre une balise autour de leur code... si il faut leur expliquer la distinction entre plusieurs types de balises code >>>  ::mur::   ::aie::

----------


## ctxnop

> Je suis pas convaincu... 
> 
> Dj que *beaucoup* de visiteurs peu habitus ont du mal  mettre une balise autour de leur code... si il faut leur expliquer la distinction entre plusieurs types de balises code >>>


J'aurais tendance a dire que ceux qui sont infoutu de comprendre un truc aussi simple sont des gens qui de toute faon n'utiliseront aucune des deux balises.
En prime, la trs grande majorit des gens qui tentent de mettre du code inline sont des gens dj trs au fait de l'utilisation de balises.
Donc dans l'absolut ca me choque pas du tout d'avoir une balise diffrente du code inline. Et pour ceux qui arrivent pas a comprendre qu'il faut utiliser une balise diffrente, le code ne sera pas inline pictou, pas bien grave en somme.

En prime, on est tout de mme sur un forum d'informaticiens et essentiellement de programmeur, ca fait parti de notre boulot d'apprendre des syntaxes. Autant je trouve ce genre de considration justifies sur un forum de genre Disney, autant je trouve qu'ici c'est se poser trop de questions.  ::aie::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> En prime, on est tout de mme sur un forum d'informaticiens et essentiellement de programmeur, ca fait parti de notre boulot d'apprendre des syntaxes. *Autant je trouve ce genre de considration justifies sur un forum de genre Disney, autant je trouve qu'ici c'est se poser trop de questions.*


Sur le principe j'aurais tendance  tre tout--fait d'accord... (Mais pourquoi mes yeux saignent alors ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## Anomaly

> Si une autre balise est cre un nouveau problme va apparatre :
> certains vont confondre la balise code "multiligne" avec cette balise code "une ligne". Du coup, une discussion pourra contenir du code multiligne dans une balise code "une ligne" ce qui risque de rendre le code illisible (une ligne de code dans une balise de code "multiligne" est moins problmatique).


Je ne me fais pas de souci pour ceci. Je peux trs bien dtecter la prsence de plusieurs lignes et gnrer du code normal mme si c'est du code inline qui est demand.

----------


## prgasp77

Et rien n'empche de faire une balise sans bouton associ ... seuls les membres intresss sauront s'en servir. L'apprentissage se fera par l'exemple : un nouveau membre voyant un code inline dans un message pourra, s'il a un minium de jugeote, cliquer sur le bouton "citer" afin d'plucher le message en question.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Et rien n'empche de faire une balise sans bouton associ ... seuls les membres intresss sauront s'en servir. L'apprentissage se fera par l'exemple : un nouveau membre voyant un code inline dans un message pourra, s'il a un minium de jugeote, cliquer sur le bouton "citer" afin d'plucher le message en question.


Je trouve cela assez hacker dans l'esprit. Tout le monde n'est pas hacker (je parle pas de pirates, mais de gens qui cherchent).
En plus, cela pourrait aussi entrainer la mort d'une telle balise par oublie. Effectivement une telle balise serait dj peu utilis, car peu de cas se prsenteront o elle sera utile, et une fois que l'auteur est absent ... part ou je ne sais quoi ... la balise est plus ou moins perdu dans les archives.
Et puis ... elle serait indiquer dans l'aide ... mais bon ... qui lit l'aide ?  ::aie::

----------


## rambc

Bonsoir.




> Et rien n'empche de faire une balise sans bouton associ ...


Un bouton  ajouter, ce n'est pas trs compliqu non plus. Non ?

----------


## prgasp77

> Je trouve cela assez hacker dans l'esprit. Tout le monde n'est pas hacker (je parle pas de pirates, mais de gens qui cherchent).
> En plus, cela pourrait aussi entrainer la mort d'une telle balise par oublie. Effectivement une telle balise serait dj peu utilis, car peu de cas se prsenteront o elle sera utile, et une fois que l'auteur est absent ... part ou je ne sais quoi ... la balise est plus ou moins perdu dans les archives.
> Et puis ... elle serait indiquer dans l'aide ... mais bon ... qui lit l'aide ?


Oui je suis d'accord, mais ne sommes-nous pas  la recherche d'une solution partielle ? Mais encore une fois, je ne veux pas me montrer trop critique envers ces amliorations, j'en suis trs content.




> Bonsoir.
> Un bouton  ajouter, ce n'est pas trs compliqu non plus. Non ?


Non du tout, mais je suggrais la balise sans bouton afin de ne pas perturber les personnes qui ont dj du mal avec l'unique balise code.

----------


## gl

Juste une petite remarque, avec ce nouveau mcanisme, un citation contenant du code dforme le formatage de la page, par exemple dans le message 3 ici. Ce n'est pas trs grave, mais a agresse un peu les yeux.

Sinon trs bon travail.

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne me fais pas de souci pour ceci. Je peux trs bien dtecter la prsence de plusieurs lignes et gnrer du code normal mme si c'est du code inline qui est demand.


Dans ce cas si une balise _inline_ peut rsoudre les problmes rencontrs pourquoi pas. 




> Juste une petite remarque, avec ce nouveau mcanisme, un citation contenant du code dforme le formatage de la page, par exemple dans le message 3 ici. Ce n'est pas trs grave, mais a agresse un peu les yeux.


Je ne vois rien de particulier (Opera 11.10 - Linux)  ::koi::

----------


## mick605

Bonjour

Ces amliorations sont super  :;): . Dommage pour le probleme du code inline par contre.

Voici un retour des problmes que je rencontre (IE9) :
 - Comme l'a signal gl, quand une citation contient du code, le message contenant la citation est plus large que les autres. Exemple :



> Voici du code :
> 
> ```
> Code
> ```


Maintenant, mon message est plus large que celui du dessus, et mon panel contenant mon pseudo et mes infos est plus rduit.
 - La numrotation des lignes et le code sont dcals sur les pages obtenues grace au bouton "Visualiser dans une fenetre a part".
 - Dernier point, moins important. Lors de la saisie d'un message, si on "Prvisualise" son message, les balises Code ne font pas toute la largeur de la page.

Merci pour l'amlioration sans cesse du forum.

----------


## gl

> Je ne vois rien de particulier (Opera 11.10 - Linux)


J'ai le phnomne dcrit par mick605 et je suis sous Firefox 4.0

----------


## cs_ntd

A oui c'est vrai... Mais vous avez des yeux de Lynx ici  ::aie:: 
Et ca vous agresse vraiment les yeux ? ^^

----------


## mick605

> A oui c'est vrai... Mais vous avez des yeux de Lynx ici 
> Et ca vous agresse vraiment les yeux ? ^^


Agresser est un bien grand mot ... Mais ca fait un moment que je l'ai vu ... En scrollant sur une grande page, ca se voyait assez bien.

Et c'est pire quand il y en a plusieurs imbriqus :



> Test
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ctxnop

Le problme est prsent aussi sous Opera 11.10, mais bon, si vous en aviez pas parl j'aurais probablement jamais fait attention.

----------


## Loceka

Je viens de constater un bug sur l'ouverture du code dans une nouvelle fentre : apparement si le code est trop long (700 lignes ici), seul le dbut est affich (562 lignes sous Opera 10, 507 lignes sous FF 3.6).

Voil le post sur lequel a me le fait :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...s/#post5925724

----------


## tomlev

> Je viens de constater un bug sur l'ouverture du code dans une nouvelle fentre : apparement si le code est trop long (700 lignes ici), seul le dbut est affich (562 lignes sous Opera 10, 507 lignes sous FF 3.6).


Dj signal plus haut
En mme temps, drle d'ide de poster plus de 500 lignes de code dans un forum  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

Le code dpasse 64 Kio. Je pense que Javascript et/ou Ajax limite  64 Kio le transfert de donnes, donc je ne vais pas avoir d'autres choix que de dsactiver la fonction d'ouverture dans une nouvelle fentre pour le code trop long.

De toute faon, comme cela a t dit, quand on commence  poster un code plus long que 500 lignes, c'est qu'il y a un problme.

----------


## ctxnop

Il y a surement un rglage pour ca parce que personnellement, sous Opera (linux et windows, avec 3 versions diffrentes), j'ai bien les 700 lignes.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> ... quand on commence  poster un code plus long que 500 lignes, c'est qu'il y a un problme.


+1 ^^

D'autant plus qu'on peut, au cas o cela se justifierait pour une raison particulire, opter dans ce cas pour une pice jointe... de toutes faons, pour un "extrait" aussi imposant, les membres qui vont ventuellement s'intresser au problme auront surement besoin d'ouvrir le code dans leur diteur habituel...

----------


## prgasp77

> Il y a surement un rglage pour ca parce que personnellement, sous Opera (linux et windows, avec 3 versions diffrentes), j'ai bien les 700 lignes.


C'est trs certainement un rglage local (sur ta machine, propre  ton navigateur). Anomaly ou qui-que-ce-soit ne peut _a priori_ rien pour modifier cela.


Edit suite au message suivant : au temps pour moi, j'ai t un peu vite.

----------


## ctxnop

> C'est trs certainement un rglage local (sur ta machine, propre  ton navigateur). Anomaly ou qui-que-ce-soit ne peut _a priori_ rien pour modifier cela.


C'est exactement que ce que je voulais dire. a me semble vident que c'est un rglage locale, si c'tait un rglage du serveur ca marcherai pareil pour tout le monde.

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que deux amliorations ont t apportes  la balise CODE.

1) Cliquer sur le lien "Visualiser dans une fentre  part" affiche une erreur plutt qu'un code incomplet si le code est trop long.

2) Les balises CODE situes  l'intrieur de balises QUOTE sont dsormais correctement dimensionnes et donc ne dforment plus le forum.

Je travaille sur le reste des amliorations que je compte bien vous prsenter trs prochainement.  :;): 

Pour que les changements soient pris en compte, vous aurez besoin de faire F5 une fois sur une discussion.

----------


## Bovino

> Pour que les changements soient pris en compte, vous aurez besoin de faire F5 une fois sur une discussion.


Un +1 est tout autant appropri selon moi !  ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Et encore une nouvelle version  :;): 

Au programme :

- Nouvelle balise PRE pour gnrer un bloc en police fixe sans numros de lignes. Utile pour ceux qui utilisaient la balise CODE pour de la prsentation plutt que du code.

- Nouvelle balise CODEINLINE (acceptant un paramtre facultatif de coloration) pour gnrer du code inline. L'ancien fonctionnement du code inline posait trop de problmes avec le code existant.

- Du coup, plus de retour  la ligne forc  la suite de CODEINLINE puisque c'est une nouvelle balise.

- Mettre plusieurs lignes de code dans un CODEINLINE gnre un bloc de code standard.

Excellente navigation sur Developpez.com.  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> Et encore une nouvelle version 
> 
> Au programme :
> 
> - Nouvelle balise PRE pour gnrer un bloc en police fixe sans numros de lignes. Utile pour ceux qui utilisaient la balise CODE pour de la prsentation plutt que du code.
> 
> - Nouvelle balise CODEINLINE (acceptant un paramtre facultatif de coloration) pour gnrer du code inline. L'ancien fonctionnement du code inline posait trop de problmes avec le code existant.
> 
> - Du coup, plus de retour  la ligne forc  la suite de CODEINLINE puisque c'est une nouvelle balise.
> ...


Bravo :clap:  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, je remarque quil n'y a pas d'evolution de l'editeur de message et donc pas de nouveaux boutons pour les nouvelles balises... :s

Test:

Test du preTest du preTest du pre
Test du inlineun code inlineTest du inline

----------


## tomlev

> Et encore une nouvelle version 
> 
> Au programme :
> 
> - Nouvelle balise PRE pour gnrer un bloc en police fixe sans numros de lignes. Utile pour ceux qui utilisaient la balise CODE pour de la prsentation plutt que du code.
> 
> - Nouvelle balise CODEINLINE (acceptant un paramtre facultatif de coloration) pour gnrer du code inline. L'ancien fonctionnement du code inline posait trop de problmes avec le code existant.
> 
> - Du coup, plus de retour  la ligne forc  la suite de CODEINLINE puisque c'est une nouvelle balise.
> ...


Gnial, merci  ::hola:: 

Et trs bonne ide la balise PRE  ::ccool:: 

Juste une petite remarque : a pourrait pas tre *INLINE* (ou mme *C* comme CODE) plutt que *CODEINLINE* ? c'est pas trs grave, mais CODEINLINE a commence  tre un peu long  taper, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas de bouton...

----------


## cs_ntd

J'ai une seule remarque concernant ces amlioration :

Bravo, excellent travail  ::D: 

 ::lahola:: 

PS: petite vrai remarque, je plussoie tomlev quand a la longeur de la balise, [C][\C] me parait bien, et en plus c'est relativement "standard"

----------


## prgasp77

Merci beaucoup Anomaly, j'imagine que vous avez pass beaucoup de temps au final sur la balise code. Concernant le [C] : a fait trop penser au langage en question non ?

Bon, je vais diter tous mes messages pour inclure le codeinline  ::):

----------


## ProgVal

Pourquoi pas [MINICODE] ?

----------


## Anomaly

Pas de nouveau bouton dans l'interface : je considre que ce sont des fonctionnalits avances et je ne veux pas complexifier l'interface pour les nombreux dbutants du forum qui n'ont ni besoin du code inline, ni de la balise pre et donc risquer que ceux-ci utilisent la mauvaise balise pour le code, dj qu'on doit se battre pour qu'ils utilisent le code standard.

Pourquoi CODEINLINE et pas INLINE ? Parce que INLINE veut dire en ligne, rien ne prcise que c'est du code.

Pourquoi CODEINLINE et pas C ? Parce que j'estime que le code inline est quand mme quelque chose de trs spcifique qui ne devrait pas souvent tre utilis pour mriter une balise aussi courte. Ensuite, de toutes les balises  une lettre a serait la seule  prendre un ventuel paramtre.

Je suis d'accord que CODEINLINE c'est long... mais c'est encore ce que j'ai trouv de mieux par rapport aux deux autres.  ::?:

----------


## azertix

Merci pour ces amliorations.
Elles taient attendues depuis longtemps, je crois  ::):

----------


## tomlev

> Pourquoi CODEINLINE et pas C ? Parce que j'estime que le code inline est quand mme quelque chose de trs spcifique qui ne devrait pas souvent tre utilis pour mriter une balise aussi courte.


Bah moi je pensais m'en servir souvent justement... Donc si a doit rester CODEINLINE, ce serait bien qu'il y ait au moins un bouton  :;): 

Autres suggestions de balises :
- CI
- CODEI
- CODEIN (sans jeu de mot  ::aie:: )
- CODI
- COIN (-coin)
- CINLINE

----------


## awaguezza

Merci pour vos amliorations, cela va grandement aider pour les explications.  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## Ramajb

J'aime a. Grand merci.

----------


## vintz72

Ca marche pas au poil sur mon Firefox 4 :
- les numros de ligne ne sont pas en face des lignes (cf. PJ balise_code.png)
- quand je clique sur "ouvrir dans une fentre externe", j'ai une erreur (cf. 2e PJ)

----------


## Domi2

> *Important* : si le lien pour slectionner tout et/ou pour voir le code sur une nouvelle fentre ne semblent pas fonctionner ou si les blocs de code ne sont pas largis, *faites F5* une fois sur la discussion pour mettre  jour le code Javascript qui est en cache afin d'activer ces fonctionnalits.


Tu as mis le code Javascript  jour ?

----------


## ALT

Pareil :  ::ccool::  !
Pourtant, il est trs rare que je commente les nouvelles fonctionnalits du forum...  ::D:

----------


## Anomaly

> Ca marche pas au poil sur mon Firefox 4 :
> - les numros de ligne ne sont pas en face des lignes (cf. PJ balise_code.png)
> - quand je clique sur "ouvrir dans une fentre externe", j'ai une erreur (cf. 2e PJ)


Il ne faut pas chercher  utiliser a depuis une actualit publie sur le portail. Cela ne fonctionne que sur le forum. Je ne gre pas du tout la partie portail et donc je ne peux pas affecter son comportement dessus.

----------


## vintz72

> Il ne faut pas chercher  utiliser a depuis une actualit publie sur le portail. Cela ne fonctionne que sur le forum. Je ne gre pas du tout la partie portail et donc je ne peux pas affecter son comportement dessus.


Ok a marche, et en effet, dans le forum, a fonctionne bien.

----------


## cs_ntd

Bon aller, je suis le premier a partir sur les chipotages  ::aie:: 

Ca ne concerne pas les dernieres modifications qui elles, sont parfaites, mais l'indentation.

Je vient d'apprendre aujourd'hui que la balise CODE supprime les indentations effectues avec des TAB...
Je n'en savais rien moi meme car j'utilise toujours des espaces.

Mais ne serait-il pas possible que, lorsqu'on poste un code indent avec TAB, l'indentation soit garde ?

Je pensais par exemple a convertir les tabs en 4 espaces. C'est assez standard comme conversion...

Elle va etre parfaite cette balise code a la fin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Anomaly

H bien celui qui te l'a appris a tort. La balise CODE prserve bien les tabulations. Et en voici la preuve, puisque visiblement c'est la mode de ne pas faire confiance :



```

```



```

```

----------


## cs_ntd

> puisque visiblement c'est la mode de ne pas faire confiance


 ::aie:: 

Sinon dsol pour la suggestion inutile, j'avoue que j'ai pas test moi meme...  ::oops::

----------


## tomlev

vu que tout est dans un balise <PRE>, pas de raison que a ne marche pas... sauf si le navigateur est foireux bien sur

----------


## ayims

Mille fois merci pour le copier/coller qui n'emporte pas les numros de ligne, on en avait grand besoin.

----------


## Invit

Superbes amliorations  ::applo:: 

Une petite remarque cependant, pour la fonction "Visualiser dans une fentre  part" la taille de la police du code et du numro des lignes est diffrent, crant ainsi un dcalage entre les deux.

----------


## Anomaly

> Une petite remarque cependant, pour la fonction "Visualiser dans une fentre  part" la taille de la police du code et du numro des lignes est diffrent, crant ainsi un dcalage entre les deux.


Je ne prcise aucune information de taille de police. Et la page  part n'inclut aucun CSS, donc avec un navigateur avec des rglages normaux, la taille devrait tre identique pour les deux sections.

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que khayyam90 a rgl les soucis d'affichage (interligne double et liens non fonctionnels) de la nouvelle balise CODE sur le portail de Developpez.com. Merci  lui.  ::hola::

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour, ma touche F5 s'use  ::): 

J'cris pour fliciter les modifications faites mais aussi pour mettre en avant un petit dfaut. Ci-dessous, deux extraits de codes identiques  la diffrence prs que le second est format grce au BBCODE ([B] et [I]). Remarquez la diffrence de hauteur de ligne qui induit dans le second un dcalage :



```

```



```

```

Cordialement,

----------


## Anomaly

> Remarquez la diffrence de hauteur de ligne qui induit dans le second un dcalage :


Remarque sur ma copie d'cran sur mon poste l'absence totale de dcalage.

----------


## prgasp77

tonnant ...
J'utilise Firefox 4 (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:2.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/4.0) sous Windows XP (Pro / SP3) sans rglage particulier.

Je retrouve ce mme dcalage dans IE6 (- "tu parles d'une rfrence !" - "Ouais bah c'est le seul que j'ai d'install sur cette machine hein !").

Peut tre cela vient-il d'un rglage systme ... mais je vois vraiment pas lequel  :8O:

----------


## tomlev

> J'utilise Firefox 4 (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:2.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/4.0) sous Windows XP (Pro / SP3) sans rglage particulier.


Je confirme le dcalage observ, avec la mme conf

En mme temps, s'il n'y a pas de problme plus grave que a, je pense qu'on peut dire que a commence  tre assez au point  :;): 

C'est quand mme un cas d'utilisation assez particulier, normalement on ne met pas de BBCODE dans les balises CODE, vu que a pte la coloration syntaxique...

----------


## prgasp77

Il y a pas mal de forums pour lesquels il n'y a pas de coloration syntaxique associe au langage en question. Mais en effet, on est dans le chipotage l.

----------


## minnesota

Je confirme aussi le dcalage observ avec Firefox 3.6

Outre cette parenthse, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup, beaucoup de chipotages. Je m'explique. On casse les pieds  Ano khayyam etc. pour avoir des fonctionnalits pratiques, et quand enfin on les a, on leur casse encore plus les pieds.  ::mouarf:: 

Faites une pose  ::P:

----------


## ctxnop

> Faites une pose


Quelle pose tu veux ? Celle du penseur de Rodin est un peu trop classique non ?

Plus srieusement, au cas o ca pourrait aider, je n'ai pas le problme sous Opera 11.10 (Windows Vista).
Mais bon, c'est effectivement vraiment chipoter, enfin je trouve.

----------


## cs_ntd

> Remarquez la diffrence de hauteur de ligne qui induit dans le second un dcalage


Chez moi c'est rigoureusement identique  ::koi:: 
Ou alors la diffrence est au pixel prs, mais je pense pas  ::aie:: 

Je suis avec Opera 11.10 (WinXP)

----------


## prgasp77

> je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup, beaucoup de chipotages. Je m'explique. On casse les pieds  Ano khayyam etc. pour avoir des fonctionnalits pratiques, et quand enfin on les a, on leur casse encore plus les pieds.


Je me rpte ( nouveau) pour dire que ces nouvelles fonctionnalits me satisfont compltement. Et par mes remarques, je ne fais que remonter quelques informations, sans me plaindre. Libre  qui de droit d'interprter ces informations.

Cdlt,

----------


## Anomaly

Est-ce que vous pourriez vraiment s'il vous plat cesser ce monstrueux hors sujet ? Je vais me dsabonner de la discussion vu que plus personne ne parle de la balise code et que maintenant il n'y a que des messages sans intrt, je suppose donc qu'il n'y a plus rien  faire.

PS: En passant je suis l'auteur du vote ngatif, non pas que je suis pas d'accord avec la construction grammaticale, mais pas d'accord que vous veniez polluer la discussion avec votre troll grammatical sans intrt.

Edit: Messages HS supprims

----------


## Uther

Pour revenir au sujet (dont je m'tais moi aussi dsabonn):

La sparation en 3 balise [ code], [ codeinline] et [ pre] est en effet utile, mais je pense qu'il faudrait laccompagner de 3 boutons correspondants car  part les quelques personnes qui lisent ce message, ces fonctionnalits vont rester mconnues.

D'ailleurs la balise code devrait tre mise plus en valeur dans la barre d'outils pour limiter le nombre de messages qui l'oublient.
Par exemple quelque chose du genre (avec des icnes diffrentes bien sur):

----------


## Auteur

Je n'appellerai pas la section pour ces 3 balises "Envoyer du code" mais plutt "Balises de mise en forme du code". Je sais c'est plus long mais plus explicite  mes yeux.


Par la mme occasion, je me demandais si on ne pourrait pas ajouter un bouton "?" (Aide) pour justement aider les nouveaux dans l'dition de leurs messages car beaucoup justement oublient de poster des codes dans les balises de mise en forme ?

----------


## Nasky

Je ne sais pas si a a dj t notifi mais le lien "Slectionner tout" ne marche pas chez moi (Chrome 11). Il ne slectionne que le premier mot du code mais pas tout le code.

----------


## beekeep

> La sparation en 3 balise [ code], [ codeinline] et [ pre] est en effet utile, mais je pense qu'il faudrait laccompagner de 3 boutons correspondants car  part les quelques personnes qui lisent ce message, ces fonctionnalits vont rester mconnues.


dans la discussion nouvelle balise [S] :




> Malheureusement cela ne va pas tre possible sans  devoir faire des hacks sur le forum, ce que je ne souhaite pas faire  pour quelque chose qui reste quand mme plutt un dtail. Dsol.

----------


## minnesota

> Je n'appellerai pas la section pour ces 3 balises "Envoyer du code" mais plutt "Balises de mise en forme du code". Je sais c'est plus long mais plus explicite  mes yeux.


Ou "Afficher du code" tout simplement ?

----------


## Max

Salut.

J'ai un petit problme avec l'utilisation de la balise CODEINLINE. Soit  il y a un truc qui m'chappe, soit un lger bug. On va dire pour  l'instant que a vient de moi  ::mouarf:: . J'utilise FF 4.0.1, Windows XP, le mode d'dition WYSIWYG et le scnario est le suivant :

je rdige un message et utilise des balises CODEINLINE ;je prvisualise ce message ;sans rien ajouter ni modifier, j'envoie ma rponse.
=>  Les lments que j'avais balis avec CODEINLINE ont perdu leur mise en  forme (dans le cas que j'ai en mmoire, j'avais galement utilis des  balises CODE classiques).

Dans le mme genre :

je rdige un message et utilise des balises CODEINLINE ;j'envoie directement ma rponse.
=>  Le message est correctement mis en forme. Mais je me rend compte que  j'ai fait une fte d'orthographe et je clique sur le bouton diter :

j'dite mon message ;je valide directement mes modifications.
=> Le message dit a perdu les mises en forme CODEINLINE.

Si quelqu'un de sympa pouvait m'expliquer ce que je n'ai pas bien fait. Ou si quelqu'un rencontre le mme comportement  ::aie:: .

----------


## Anomaly

Ce que tu as mal fait, c'est d'utiliser l'diteur WYSIWYG.

Cet diteur est compltement cass, il est impossible d'diter avec a quoi que ce soit qui contienne du code, et c'est vrai depuis 2006.

----------


## Max

> Ce que tu as mal fait, c'est d'utiliser l'diteur WYSIWYG.
> 
> Cet diteur est compltement cass, il est impossible d'diter avec a quoi que ce soit qui contienne du code, et c'est vrai depuis 2006.


Ah, je dois avouer que je l'ignorais totalement  ::aie:: . Mais j'en prends bonne note ! 

Merci pour ta rponse  :;): .

----------


## ThierryAIM

> Ce que tu as mal fait, c'est d'utiliser l'diteur WYSIWYG.
> 
> Cet diteur est compltement cass, il est impossible d'diter avec a quoi que ce soit qui contienne du code, et c'est vrai depuis 2006.


Pourquoi le conserver .. ?

----------


## cs_ntd

Je crois avoir trouver un bug dans la balise CODEINLINE : cela ne se comporte pas comme une ligne normale. Par exemple : si quand je redige un texte je fais ca :

blablabla
{un code inline}
ploploplop

le rsultat sera quand je posterais le message :

blablabla
{un code inline}ploploplop

DOnc en gros, le saut de ligne aprs la balise CODEINLINE est mang...

Exemple ici :

testestest
un code inlineune autre ligne

----------


## ctxnop

Quel est l'intrt d'un code inline si c'est pour ne pas le mettre dans une ligne ?

----------


## cs_ntd

Question de prsentation, viter


```
un code non inline
```

des blancs (paragraphes) entre les lignes par exemple.

Eviter le mot 'Code:', viter la zone qui prend toute la fenetre, avec Selectionner tout, visualiser a part, ...

Je trouve qu'il est plus facile de lire ca :

Pour utiliser cette mthode, tu dois faire
methodeAvecUnNomLong(ET plein, D arguments, new Truc()){\n} dans le bloc du if


que ca :
Pour utiliser cette mthode, tu dois faire


```
methodeAvecUnNomLong(ET plein, D arguments, new Truc())
```

dans le bloc du if

----------


## Anomaly

> Pourquoi le conserver .. ?


Parce que je me serais fait taper par les inconditionnels de cette fonctionnalit et que supprimer une fonctionnalit est rarement bien accept par les utilisateurs, mme si la fonctionnalit est partiellement casse ?




> Je crois avoir trouver un bug dans la balise CODEINLINE : cela ne se comporte pas comme une ligne normale. Par exemple : si quand je redige un texte je fais ca :


C'est pour a que j'ai forc un retour  la ligne aprs un code inline, mais les gens taient encore plus mcontents qu'auparavant, d'o revert vers la version d'origine. Dsol, je ne peux pas faire mieux. Le code inline a t conu  l'origine pour faire partie d'une phrase, et il fonctionne trs bien ainsi. Aprs la prsentation exacte n'est pas toujours respecte, mais ce n'est pas spcifique  la balise code. La liste  puce par exemple te donnera des retours  la ligne inattendus te forant  un formatage non intuitif pour avoir ce que tu veux. Dans le cas du code inline, si tu veux rellement un retour  la ligne aprs un code inline, tu devras en entrer deux en pratique.

----------


## cs_ntd

Ok  ::ccool::  

C'tait juste histoire de signaler, je ne savais plus trop si c'tait normal ou pas. Mais du moment qu'on peut toujours faire un retour a la ligne...

----------


## ymoreau

Dtail vraiment pas gnant mais la balise CODE ne prend pas toute la largeur lors d'une prvisualisation d'un message. (pas de quoi  ::cry::  certes)

----------


## edfed

@ Anomaly:

la coloration assembleur est simple

une couleur pour les symboles mathmatiques et de ponctuation (caractres speciaux)
/:#.,\[](){}&=+*-|<>~`

une autre pour les nombres, qui commencent toujours par un chiffre 0  9

une autre pour les chaines qui sont soit entre " ", soit entre ' '
si une chaine commence par ", elle termine par ", donc, un ' au milieu n'annule pas la couleur
et vice versa

une couleur pour les commentaires, qui commencent par ; jusqu' la fin de la ligne.

une couleur pour le reste, sans distinction

les caractres spciaux sont toujours colors de la mme manire, sauf s'ils sont dans une chaine ou dans un commentaire


est ce suffisant?

[edit]c'est mieux avec un screen shot

----------


## Bisnrs

Salut,

Il y a une interprtation bizarre de la balise CODEINLINE sur ce post :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post5971942

Flicitations sinon pour ces nouvelles balises.  ::hola::

----------


## =JBO=

Bonjour,

Avant la "rvolution", si je notais un texte associ  la balise CODE...

par exemple [CODE=VBA], alors ce texte (ici VBA) tait affich en haut du bloc de code.

Aujourd'hui, ce texte n'est plus affich.  ::?: 
Pourquoi ? Est-ce volontaire ? Ou bien une incomprhension de ma part ?

Je trouve cette possibilit bien utile pour mentionner le langage utilis: SQL, VBA, C, WLangage...
_

----------


## Anomaly

Petites amliorations apportes ce matin  la balise Code :
- Le langage choisi est  nouveau affich au dbut du bloc de code comme c'tait  l'origine.
- La coloration C# a t mise  jour pour supporter les nombreuses volutions du langage depuis la mise en place de la coloration syntaxique.
- XAML est dsormais un synonyme de XML au niveau de la coloration

Pour le reste, ne vous inquitez pas, j'y travaille.  ::ccool::

----------


## =JBO=

Bonjour,



> Petites amliorations apportes ce matin  la balise Code :
> - Le langage choisi est  nouveau affich au dbut du bloc de code comme c'tait  l'origine.


Super !
Cette fonctionnalit m'est particulirement utile car dans certaines discussions auxquelles je participe, il n'est pas rare d'avoir du code de 3 langages diffrents, voire plus.
Aussi l'information sur le langage utilis peut aider le lecteur qui prendrait la discussion "en route".

Merci beaucoup.

P.S. je voulais juste diter mon message prcdent pour y insrer des remerciements mais le bouton pour l'diter n'apparat pas... bizarre non ?  ::koi:: 
_

----------


## Guardian

> P.S. je voulais juste diter mon message prcdent pour y insrer des remerciements mais le bouton pour l'diter n'apparat pas... bizarre non ?





> Tu ne peux pas diter un message qui est plus vieux que 72 heures.


 :;):

----------


## ram-0000

J'ai l'impression que la balise de code introduit un problme d'affichage pour les nouvelles. En mode news, cette nouvelle est quasiment illisible alors qu'en mode forum, c'est bon.

La news concerne : Vie prive : le problme de traage refait surface sur Firefox
La mme en vision forum classique : Vie prive : le problme de traage refait surface sur Firefox

----------


## cs_ntd

> J'ai l'impression que la balise de code introduit un problme d'affichage pour les nouvelles. En mode news, cette nouvelle est quasiment illisible alors qu'en mode forum, c'est bon.
> 
> La news concerne : Vie prive : le problme de traage refait surface sur Firefox
> La mme en vision forum classique : Vie prive : le problme de traage refait surface sur Firefox


 ::koi::  Soit la news dont tu parle a t dite, soit tu as mis un mauvais lien, parceque je ne vois absolument pas ou est le problme.
Et en plus, je ne pas vois d'utilisation de la balise code  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

> Soit la news dont tu parle a t dite


Elle a t dite car avant, il y avait une balise code dedans et cette balise code n'y est plus maintenant.

----------


## Bisnrs

Encore une fois la raction bizarre de la balise codeline :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...t/#post6000331

J'ai fait plusieurs tests et c'est quand il y a un point dans le code, coupl de la coloration CSS :


Test body {margin:0}.
Test body:hover {margin:0}.
Test body.classe.
Test ul.sub.
Test ul li.

Mais pas toujours .. :

Test body.classe {margin:0}.

Pour le HTML :

Test <EMBED SRC=".LV_FrontPanelProtocol.rpvi85".
Test <EMBED SRC=".LV_FrontPanelProtocol.rpvi85">.

En esprant avoir russi  donner des pistes ..

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai fait plusieurs tests et c'est quand il y a un point dans le code, coupl de la coloration CSS :
> 
> Test body {margin:0}.
> Test body:hover {margin:0}.
> Test body.classe.
> Test ul.sub.
> Test ul li.
> 
> Mais pas toujours .. :
> ...



Visiblement le problme surgit lorsque le code insr dans la balise ne correspond pas  la syntaxe prvue (donc pas forcment li  la prsence d'un point) :
Test body.classe.
=> il manque les accolades qui contiennent les dfinitions de style ;
Test body.classe {}.

Test ul.sub.
=> idem 
Test ul.sub{}.
Test ul.sub {}. Et lorsque l'espace (facultatif) avant l'accolade est prsent la coloration syntaxique revient.


Test ul li.
=> tu pourras remarquer que la coloration a disparu (normal ?)


Test <EMBED SRC=".LV_FrontPanelProtocol.rpvi85".
=> il manque le > de fermeture de balise HTML


*Edit*
Je viens de voir le code HTML gnr :
Code inline correct :


```

```

Code inline erron :


```

```

Et l on peut voir que le problme vient du fait qu'une balise table (type bloc) est insre dans une balise span (type inline).

----------


## JolyLoic

Bonjour, une petite suggestion : serait-il possible d'ajouter un bouton qui fasse exactement comme # pour [code], mais qui gnre [codeinline] ? Ce serait top !

Merci,

----------


## tomlev

> Bonjour, une petite suggestion : serait-il possible d'ajouter un bouton qui fasse exactement comme # pour [code], mais qui gnre [codeinline] ? Ce serait top !
> 
> Merci,


Dj suggr et refus

----------


## tumoo

Salut

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a dj t voqu, je le poste ici quand mme.
je viens de "dtecter" un bug pour la balise CODE.

Sous Google Chrome v12.0.742.100, test sous Windows Server 2003 et Windows XP, on ne peut pas, en cliquant sur *slectionner tout* obtenir la slection de tout le code.

a ne slectionne que la premire ligne si elle est vide, le premier mot voire les 2 premiers .

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas si l'anomalie quote-codeinline a dj t repre :



```

```




> code code


*Pas de retour  la ligne.*

__________________________________________



```

```




> code text
> code


*Retour  la ligne*

___________________________________________



```

```





> Blabla : code inline mais vraiment long je pense que c'est abus Blibli bloblo blublu bla
> encore du code plus court je parle pour ne rien dire


*Recouvrement des cadres des codeinline*


Cordialement,

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> je ne sais pas si l'anomalie


Comment tu parles de moi.  ::calim2:: 




> Pas de retour  la ligne.





> Retour  la ligne


Dj rapport. Ce n'est pas le comportement que j'aurais voulu, mais c'est le mieux que j'ai pu faire. Le saut de ligne aprs une balise codeinline dpend de la prsence ou pas d'un texte. Ce n'est pas logique, mais malheureusement c'est indpendant de la balise elle-mme, c'est une bizarrerie du moteur du forum.

Mme si je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas parfait, je ne vais pas rcrire le moteur juste pour ce lger dfaut.

J'ai choisi le comportement qui semblait  tous le moins mauvais.




> Recouvrement des cadres des codeinline


Je sais. Ma seule solution malheureusement va tre de supprimer totalement le cadre autour du bloc inline, pour attnuer le dfaut graphique.

Les autres bugs signals sont en cours de correction. Soyez patients encore un peu.  :;):

----------


## prgasp77

> Comment tu parles de moi.


Normalement pourquoi ?  ::P: 




> je ne vais pas rcrire le moteur juste pour ce lger dfaut.


a roule !




> Ma seule solution malheureusement va tre de supprimer totalement le cadre autour du bloc inline, pour attnuer le dfaut graphique.


Ce n'est pas forcment moins bien sans le cadre. Il y a une police de taille fixe, avec coloration syntaxique si le langage est spcifi, a devrait suffire.

Cdlt,

----------


## Anomaly

Chers amis,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer que la balise Code a t encore une fois amliore !

Ajout de deux nouvelles colorations :
- Bash (en vigueur sur les forums Linux par dfaut)
- Assembleur (en vigueur sur les forums Assembleur par dfaut)



```

```




```

```


Autres amliorations :
- Rsolution du souci de compatibilit entre Chrome et le lien "Slectionner tout"
- Rsolution de la dformation de la balise CodeInline en cas de code partiel ou incorrect
- Suppression de la bordure autour du CodeInline pour viter la superposition disgrcieuse de plusieurs CodeInline proches.

Je tiens  prciser que pour les heureux utilisateurs d'Internet Explorer, le module Code n'est certifi fonctionner correctement qu' partir de la version 7. Les utilisateurs d'une version tire de la prhistoire sont invits  envisager une migration vers un navigateur moderne.

Excellente navigation sur nos forums  tous.  ::ccool::

----------


## ProgVal

Avec Chromium 12, le lien "slectionner tout" ne slectionne que le texte jusqu'au premier espace ou saut de ligne.

----------


## Anomaly

Merci de faire Ctrl+F5 afin de charger le nouveau Javascript.

----------


## ProgVal

Ah oui, pardon, a marche.

Bon boulot  ::ccool::

----------


## kdmbella

bon travail a nous donnes plus de confort de lecture merci  ::ccool::

----------


## tomlev

Console.WriteLine("Merci !");
C'est beaucoup mieux sans la bordure  ::ccool::

----------


## Bisnrs

Je pense avoir dcel un petit bug d  l'utilisation du codeinline ..

En effet, quand il est utilis dans un message, les liens ne sont plus convertis :



Avec un margin:auto, oui.

http://css.developpez.com/faq/?page=positionnement#CSS_centrer_horizontalement

----------


## Bisnrs

Alors que sans :


Avec un 

```
margin:auto
```

, oui.

http://css.developpez.com/faq/?page=...orizontalement

----------


## edfed

> ```
> 
> ```

----------


## fregolo52

Je dcouvre la puissance de cette balise CODE !!! 

C'est impressionnant  ::ccool:: 

Il y a une doc ?

[codeinline] ou autre [code=x], on ne peut pas les inventer !!!  :;):

----------


## tomlev

> [codeinline] ou autre [code=x], on ne peut pas les inventer !!!


Pour [CODE=X], tu le saurais si tu avais lu les rgles  :;): 
http://club.developpez.com/regles/#L3.5

----------


## azertix

Il faudrait nanmoins mettre  jour les rgles pour ajouter les balises PRE et CODEINLINE...

----------


## Seb33300

je viens de dcouvrir un nouveau petit bug surement du  ces nouveauts :

l'espace devant le caractre "[" napparat plus dans certains cas (que je n'arrive pas  dterminer, on dirait que a dpend des mots crit dedans)

exemples :
avec le mot [livre] => OK
avec le mot [liste] => L'espace a disparu ???

----------


## Bovino

> Pour [CODE=X], tu le saurais si tu avais lu les rgles 
> http://club.developpez.com/regles/#L3.5


Ben oui et non en fait... l'utilisation de la balise code, a va, mais ce qu'il est possible de mettre  la place de X, c'est pas toujours vident... et mriterait en effet un rcapitulatif.  ::?:

----------


## tomlev

> ce qu'il est possible de mettre  la place de X, c'est pas toujours vident... et mriterait en effet un rcapitulatif.


C'est pas faux...

----------


## Anomaly

Bonsoir  tous,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer que le problme de la notification e-mail d'un message contenant du code (qui provoquait l'affichage en clair de code HTML illisible) a t enfin rsolu !

Par la mme occasion, deux autres petites amliorations ont t apportes :
- La prsentation de la version imprimable de la discussion a t amliore
- La coloration HTML a t amliore : plus de couleurs mlanges et support des balises HTML 5

----------


## danielhagnoul

::merci::   ::bravo::  Bon boulot !

----------


## Mdinoc

Bonjour,
Serait-il possible d'avoir un bouton pour la balise CODEINLINE ? Elle est plus longue  taper que la plupart des autres balises...

----------


## tumoo

> Dj suggr et refus

----------


## Mdinoc

Oups.  ::(: 

*Edit:* ↓ Merci!

----------


## tomlev

> Bonjour,
> Serait-il possible d'avoir un bouton pour la balise CODEINLINE ? Elle est plus longue  taper que la plupart des autres balises...


Perso je me suis fait un "marque-page script" pour a. Voil le code :



```
javascript:(function(){%20var%20textarea%20=%20document.activeElement;%20var%20scrollTop%20=%20textarea.scrollTop;%20var%20len%20=%20textarea.value.length;%20var%20start%20=%20textarea.selectionStart;%20var%20end%20=%20textarea.selectionEnd;%20var%20sel%20=%20textarea.value.substring(start,%20end);%20var%20prefix%20=%20%22[CODEINLINE]%22;%20var%20suffix%20=%20%22[/CODEINLINE]%22;%20var%20replace%20=%20prefix%20+%20sel%20+%20suffix;%20textarea.value%20=%20textarea.value.substring(0,%20start)%20+%20replace%20+%20textarea.value.substring(end,%20len);%20textarea.setSelectionRange(start%20+%20prefix.length,%20start%20+%20prefix.length%20+%20sel.length);%20textarea.scrollTop%20=%20scrollTop;%20textarea.focus();})();
```


Tu mets a dans un marque-page que tu appelles [CODEINLINE], et tu as ton bouton... Ca fonctionne sous Firefox, pour les autres navigateurs je sais pas.

(ouais, c'est moche... en clair a donne a : )



```

```

----------


## tumoo

TestImpec  ::ccool::

----------


## Bisnrs

Hop, j'ai dev une extension Chrome qui ajoute un bouton  l'diteur standard. J'ai pas test les autres diteurs. La version Firefox va arriver prochainement.

Extension Chrome :
http://j-willette.developpez.com/dev...codeinline.crx

----------


## Bisnrs

Et voici l'extension Firefox :
http://j-willette.developpez.com/dev...codeinline.xpi

J'ai mis la validit de l'extension jusqu' la version 8 incluse, je devrais tre tranquille pendant 12 petites semaines. Au pire, vous pouvez toujours modifier le XPI vous-mme pour augmenter la validit de l'extension sur les futures versions de Firefox.

----------


## tomlev

> Et voici l'extension Firefox :
> http://j-willette.developpez.com/dev...codeinline.xpi


Excellent, merci !
Juste un lger bug : aprs avoir cliqu sur le bouton, la zone de texte perd le focus. Il faudrait que a fasse comme le bouton de la balise CODE : a slectionne le contenu de la balise et a laisse le focus sur la zone de texte.

Sinon, une petite suggestion : il y a d'autres balises "caches" pour lesquelles il n'y a pas de bouton, ce serait sympa de les inclure aussi :
- NOPARSE (empche le parsing du BBCode dans cette balise)
- PRE (texte prformat)
et peut-tre d'autres, mais c'est les seules que je connais

----------


## Bisnrs

> aprs avoir cliqu sur le bouton, la zone de texte perd le focus


J'avais vu a, le problme n'est que sur l'extension Firefox, pas sur Chrome, me suis dit que a irait trs bien pour commencer, que si j'avais un peu plus de temps je regarderais de plus prs.

D'ailleurs, j'ai pris ton code pour faire les deux extensions (que j'ai adapt pour jQuery), tu ne m'en voudras pas.  :;): 




> il y a d'autres balises "caches" pour lesquelles il n'y a pas de bouton, ce serait sympa de les inclure aussi :
> - NOPARSE (empche le parsing du BBCode dans cette balise)
> - PRE (texte prformat)


La base est faite, inclure des boutons serait trs facile dsormais. Je regarde a aussi ds que j'ai un peu de temps.

----------


## danielhagnoul

> Et voici l'extension Firefox :
> http://j-willette.developpez.com/dev...codeinline.xpi
> 
> J'ai mis la validit de l'extension jusqu' la version 8 incluse, je devrais tre tranquille pendant 12 petites semaines. Au pire, vous pouvez toujours modifier le XPI vous-mme pour augmenter la validit de l'extension sur les futures versions de Firefox.


Bonjour

Intressant, mais j'aimerais voir ces boutons pour DVP dans la "Barre d'outils pour Firefox" de http://www.developpez.net/forums/u120985/beekeep/.

Vous pourriez sans doute travailler ensemble sur ce point, ce qui permettrait de centraliser tout sur une seule barre d'outils.

----------


## tomlev

> Intressant, mais j'aimerais voir ces boutons pour DVP dans la "Barre d'outils pour Firefox" de http://www.developpez.net/forums/u120985/beekeep/.
> 
> Vous pourriez sans doute travailler ensemble sur ce point, ce qui permettrait de centraliser tout sur une seule barre d'outils.


Bah c'est plus pratique d'avoir le bouton directement au niveau de l'diteur que dans une barre d'outils... Perso j'aime pas les barres d'outils, a encombre l'cran.

----------


## Bisnrs

Aprs rien n'empche de voir avec beekeep pour intgrer a dans sa barre d'outils, mais de garder une version standalone. D'ailleurs je suis de l'avis de tomlev en ce qui concerne les barres d'outils.

----------


## beekeep

> Aprs rien n'empche de voir avec beekeep pour  intgrer a dans sa barre d'outils, mais de garder une version  standalone.


oui a serait bien, et a permettrai aux utilisateur actuels (150) d'en bnficier sans aller chercher quoi que ce soit.

par contre est-ce qu'il existe une version du code qui n'utilise pas de framework ?




> Bah c'est plus pratique d'avoir le bouton directement au niveau de l'diteur que dans une barre d'outils... Perso j'aime pas les barres d'outils, a encombre l'cran.


 ::mouarf:: 

pourquoi est-ce le fonctionnement serait diffrent une fois intgr dans un autre module ?

et au passage de nombreuses fonctionnalits de FireDVP sont accessibles sans afficher de barre d'outils, les boutons peuvent tre intgrs n'importe o dans l'interface de Firefox.

----------


## tomlev

> pourquoi est-ce le fonctionnement serait diffrent une fois intgr dans un autre module ?


En fait j'avais cru comprendre que danielhagnoul suggrait de mettre ces boutons sur la barre DVP...




> et au passage de nombreuses fonctionnalits de FireDVP sont accessibles sans afficher de barre d'outils, les boutons peuvent tre intgrs n'importe o dans l'interface de Firefox.


Ah ok, j'aime dj mieux  ::ccool::

----------


## Bisnrs

> par contre est-ce qu'il existe une version du code qui n'utilise pas de framework ?


Pour le moment, non, vu que je manipule pas mal le DOM j'ai trouv beaucoup plus ais d'utiliser un framework.  ::mrgreen:: 
Je peux toujours essayer de te donner une version qui fonctionne sans framework, mais a sera pas pour tout de suite du coup ..

Autre chose, pour afficher la nouvelle icne dans l'diteur, je n'utilise pas un fichier image, mais une image encode directement en base64, est-ce que a te poserait un problme particulier ?

----------


## beekeep

> Pour le moment, non, vu que je manipule pas mal le DOM j'ai trouv beaucoup plus ais d'utiliser un framework. 
> Je peux toujours essayer de te donner une version qui fonctionne sans framework, mais a sera pas pour tout de suite du coup ..


ok merci  :;): 
je regarderai a plus tard si tu n'as pas le temps.




> Autre chose, pour afficher la nouvelle icne dans l'diteur, je n'utilise pas un fichier image, mais une image encode directement en base64, est-ce que a te poserait un problme particulier ?


non pas de soucis.

par la suite vaut mieux ne pas trop polluer cette discussion. >ICI

----------


## tomlev

> J'avais vu a, le problme n'est que sur l'extension Firefox, pas sur Chrome, me suis dit que a irait trs bien pour commencer, que si j'avais un peu plus de temps je regarderais de plus prs.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai pris ton code pour faire les deux extensions (que j'ai adapt pour jQuery), tu ne m'en voudras pas. 
> 
> 
> La base est faite, inclure des boutons serait trs facile dsormais. Je regarde a aussi ds que j'ai un peu de temps.


Salut, est-ce que tu as trouv le temps de faire la modif ? J'utilise tout le temps ce bouton, donc ce serait cool si tu pouvais corriger  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Petite mise  jour effectue aujourd'hui qui devrait, je l'espre, rgler le problme de ceux qui constataient que les numros de lignes n'taient pas aligns avec le code dans la fentre "Visualiser le code dans une fentre  part".  :;):

----------


## andry.aime

::ccool:: .

----------


## Richard_35

Bonjour  tous (et bonne anne 2012, bonne sant, aux mmes),

Je me rveille un peu tard, mais bon


> Hop, j'ai dev une extension Chrome qui ajoute un bouton  l'diteur standard. J'ai pas test les autres diteurs. La version Firefox va arriver prochainement.
> 
> Extension Chrome :
> http://j-willette.developpez.com/dev...codeinline.crx


Excellent ! ...  ::bravo:: ... et encore ... ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Si tout le monde trouve indispensable d'installer une extension pour disposer du bouton CodeInline, alors il faudrait donc que je change d'avis et que je le mette en standard.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Ou alors pensez-vous que je devrais abrger le nom de cette balise en [C] tout simplement ?

Que pensez-vous du risque de confusion ?

Quelle type d'icne suggrez-vous pour ce bouton ?

----------


## Domi2

Bonsoir,

Personnellement, j'utilise la barre d'outils FireDVP et effectivement, je trouve trs pratique.

C'est facilement entr dans mes habitudes, je n'y fais mme plus attention, en plus il tellement bien fait que j'en suis  me demander si ce n'est pas du vBulletin standard.

Donc oui, je pense que ce serait une bonne chose de l'intgrer.

L'icne est identique  celui du code, avec un "2" en indice. Pourquoi pas simplement le mme icne que le code avec un "i" en indice ? 

Domi2

----------


## Richard_35

Bonjour Anomaly,




> Si tout le monde trouve indispensable d'installer une extension pour disposer du bouton CodeInline, alors il faudrait donc que je change d'avis et que je le mette en standard.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> Ou alors pensez-vous que je devrais abrger le nom de cette balise en [C] tout simplement ?


==> ce bouton a largement sa place en standard,  mon sens.




> Quelle type d'icne suggrez-vous pour ce bouton ?


==> l'icne me va trs bien. Le code de la balise "en clair" apparaissant en survolant le bouton avec la souris me semble amplement suffisant  ::ccool:: .

Tiens, du coup, cela rpond  la question prcdente :


> Que pensez-vous du risque de confusion ?

----------


## tomlev

> Si tout le monde trouve indispensable d'installer une extension pour disposer du bouton CodeInline, alors il faudrait donc que je change d'avis et que je le mette en standard.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je plussoie compltement ! J'utilise l'extension FireDVP uniquement pour a en fait...




> Ou alors pensez-vous que je devrais abrger le nom de cette balise en [C] tout simplement ?


Je suis pour aussi. C'est plus rapide  taper, et a alourdit moins le BBCode. Le problme c'est que maintenant qu'il y a des messages qui utilisent CODEINLINE, il faudra supporter les deux...

Mais en fait, l'un n'exclut pas l'autre, on pourrait avoir le bouton et la balise [C]  :;): 




> Que pensez-vous du risque de confusion ?


Confusion avec quoi ? Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme...
EDIT: en fait je suppose que tu parlais du bouton, au dpart je pensais qu'il s'agissait de la balise [C]... pour le bouton effectivement c'est un peu plus gnant.




> Quelle type d'icne suggrez-vous pour ce bouton ?


Quelques ides :
- un simple *C*
- un truc du mme genre que sur les forums MSDN : 
- un truc avec des 0 et des 1

Par contre je ne vois pas trop comment faire pour que a se distingue clairement du bouton CODE normal...

----------


## Bovino

Tout pareil, je trouve que ce bouton aurait largement sa place par dfaut.

----------


## Anomaly

> Je suis pour aussi. C'est plus rapide  taper, et a alourdit moins le BBCode. Le problme c'est que maintenant qu'il y a des messages qui utilisent CODEINLINE, il faudra supporter les deux...
> 
> Mais en fait, l'un n'exclut pas l'autre, on pourrait avoir le bouton et la balise [C]


Rien ne m'empche de supporter les deux  la fois, voire mme de faire un gros rechercher/remplacer sur les messages pour remplacer les CODEINLINE par C.  ::): 




> Confusion avec quoi ? Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme...


Avec les balises CODE standard pour les dbutants sur le forum.

----------


## ctxnop

N'est-il pas possible d'ajouter plutt une petite flche droulante  droite du bouton, un peu celle pour ajouter un fichier joint ? Le menu droulant proposerait alors code ET code en ligne.
Ce qui fait que par dfaut, si on clic direct sur le bouton, c'est du code comme avant, et pour ceux qui veulent il y a le petit menu droulant pour code en ligne.

De cette faon on offre les deux options, sans alourdir de trop le menu. Enfin, je trouve.

----------


## prgasp77

> Si tout le monde trouve indispensable d'installer une extension pour disposer du bouton CodeInline, alors il faudrait donc que je change d'avis et que je le mette en standard.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> Ou alors pensez-vous que je devrais abrger le nom de cette balise en [C] tout simplement ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous du risque de confusion ?
> 
> Quelle type d'icne suggrez-vous pour ce bouton ?


Bonjour. En effet un bouton serait trs apprciable, alors que [C] porte  confusion comme vous l'aviez soulev  la cration de la balise codeinline. Pour le logo, pourquoi pas un dollar ($) ? Petit clin d'il aux deux shells les plus rpandus sur linux : bash (prompt = $) et sh (prompt = #, qui est le logo de la balise code).

Cdlt,

Edit : j'ai un peu confondu les prompts. Avec bash comme sh, $ est pour un user normal, # est pour root.

----------


## tomlev

Sinon pour les icnes, je propose un truc comme a :

 *[CODE]* : bloc de code
 *[C]* : code inline

On garde la mme icne pour que les gens soient pas perdus, mais avec des "dcorations" qui prcisent la fonction

----------


## ctxnop

Personnellement j'aurais plutot fait l'inverse. Dans le code les accolades sont gnralement utilise pour faire un bloc, alors que leurs absence implique gnralement que c'est sur une ligne.

----------


## tomlev

> Personnellement j'aurais plutot fait l'inverse. Dans le code les accolades sont gnralement utilise pour faire un bloc, alors que leurs absence implique gnralement que c'est sur une ligne.


C'est pas faux... pour le bloc j'aime bien le cadre, je pense que c'est plus facile  comprendre, mais pour le inline il faudrait trouver autre chose

----------


## Richard_35

> .../... pour le inline il faudrait trouver autre chose.


==> peut-tre *#* ?

Mais bon,  mon sens, c'est l'info-bulle actuelle au survol de l'icne qui est importante.

----------


## Waldar

Je profite d'un lien vers ce sujet pour savoir si les dveloppeurs d'extension pouvait galement supporter la balise PRE, trs pratique pour la mise en forme d'un jeu de donnes mais sans code derrire.

Merci !

----------


## Auteur

> Je profite d'un lien vers ce sujet pour savoir si les dveloppeurs d'extension pouvait galement supporter la balise PRE, trs pratique pour la mise en forme d'un jeu de donnes mais sans code derrire.
> 
> Merci !


Bonjour Waldar,

peut-tre que cette suggestion pourra rpondre  ta question.

----------


## joel.drigo

Bonjour,

ce serait pas mal que la page de la doc des balises BB soit mise  jour avec les balises CODEINLINE et PRE (et pourquoi pas les options de la balise CODE).

Merci.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Je remonte ce vieux topic, je ne sais pas si c'est li  la nouvelle version du forum mais je constate que le fond gris du "CodeInline" est trop haut, rsultat a coupe les jambes des caractres descendants (j, p, q, etc.)

Voici une dmo : g j p q
dmo pour les jambages ci-dessus.  

Merci de voir s'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose,

----------


## LittleWhite

Je ne vois pas le problme (sous Chrome 26)

----------


## tomlev

> Je ne vois pas le problme (sous Chrome 26)


Bah si, on ne voit pas le bas du "g" et du "j" sur ton image...

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah oui, celui d'au dessus  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Avec Firefox 27, il n'y a pas de souci.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Avec Firefox 27, il n'y a pas de souci.


Faudrait que tu regardes si tes interlignes (ou le niveau de zoom, peut-tre) ne sont pas globalement plus importants (auquel cas, en effet, la zone grise serait plus basse).

Bon, c'est pas prioritaire, on est bien d'accord  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tomlev

> Avec Firefox 27, il n'y a pas de souci.


J'ai Firefox 27, et j'ai le souci...

----------


## Auteur

Vista et FF 27

Pice jointe 137765

----------


## Jipt

Bon, j'ai rcupr les images d'Auteur et LittleWhite, voil ce que a donne (c'est quand qu'on retrouvera les images *dans* le message ?  ::pleure:: ) :

17 pixels d'interligne chez Auteur et 16 chez LW (mais la police utilise est diffrente, a peut jouer), et le fond gristre fait 19 px de haut chez Auteur et 20 chez LW.



Ceci explique cela, sans doute. Quant  le corriger, euh...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour, 




> Pas de nouveau bouton dans l'interface : je considre que ce sont des fonctionnalits avances et je ne veux pas complexifier l'interface pour les nombreux dbutants du forum qui n'ont ni besoin du code inline, ni de la balise pre et donc risquer que ceux-ci utilisent la mauvaise balise pour le code, dj qu'on doit se battre pour qu'ils utilisent le code standard.


Dsol de revenir encore une fois dessus  ::aie:: 
Ne pourrait-on pas envisager de mettre une option afficher/cacher dans le tableau de bord qui soit   cacher  par dfaut et que les initis auraient pour leur plus grand bonheur la possibilit d'activer ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Bonjour,
Il y a un bug dans la coloration syntaxique pour C et C++: Elle ne reconnait pas le symbole pourcent comme oprateur:


```

```

Voyez, le second 100 n'est pas color comme nombre, car il est n'est pas considr comme spar du nom de variable nVirguleFixe.

----------

